# Rooster or hen



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Both are cockerels


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

How can u tell I don't get it what am I looking for


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The colour. The white barring is wide.

In barred breeds the hens carry one copy or the barring gene, the males carry two, so the hens will have a wide black and a thin white, the males will have a wide white.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

Boy or girl


----------

